# Buying Hardware online



## Leven Naicker (13/1/18)

Good day everyone I was just curious to know what is the process of ordering a device online and bringing it into S.A


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> Good day everyone I was just curious to know what is the process of ordering a device online and bringing it into S.A



Simple... go online and pay for it and ship it via courier because if you ship by post it will take 2-3 months! 

When it arrives in customs they will charge you 14% Vat and some paperwork charges and then you are done!

PS: If you can buy the mod locally do so.
PPS: If the item is under declared and customs do an inspection expect a large fine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Leven Naicker (13/1/18)

Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------

